
Ask HN: Thinking of mentoring? looking for a mentor? - _smaugh
lets match mentors and mentees
======
wturner
I'm enrolled in a small online program called thinkful and what they do is
interview you and create a custom curriculum based on your preexisting
knowledge. A few people that are looking for structure and those willing to
mentor might want to simply give that format a shot. In short, basically the
mentor would find resources on the web to match exactly what the student is
looking to learn. Then if the student has any questions they can just email
them. If it seems like more is required then gradually work it out. It might
seem alienating on the part of the student but I've found in my own learning
situation I'm really just looking for order in and of itself more than a
mentor. Having people to bounce questions off of is very important, but if you
have a path to follow they become secondary to your personal drive regardless.

------
helen842000
I think I'd really excel with the help of a programming mentor. I would
provide a huge amount of input, ideas, effort and enthusiasm in exchange for a
weekly Q&A session to keep me confident that I'm progressing on the right
track.

I've studied CS & understand the concepts. I can read and tweak existing code
but I struggle with getting to a point where the correct syntax just flows.

Any tips on how to get out of the books and into a productive zone? I want to
learn how to put things in place to start a web application from scratch.

I've clicked most with Python but am open to diving other languages.

If you have the time to spare, my e-mail is my username @gmail.com

------
zachlatta
I'll mentor someone wanting to get started with programming. I'll get you up
to the level you need to be to make Android games.

Requirements:

* Drive - You have to want to learn!

* Modern computer

* Skype (or similar)

Email me at zchlatta (at) gmail.com!

~~~
zachlatta
Thanks to all of those who emailed me! I found two great guys I'll be helping
learn Java.

~~~
viraj_shah
This is awesome.

------
gummify
I'm also looking for a mentor but in Marketing/Communications field.
Especially if you're in a SMB and you are the sole person for that department,
it can get really tough to advance yourself. Of course you can self-teach by
reading articles but as many of you mention, it's more motivating to bounce
ideas off of someone experienced in the field. Are there mentor programs like
Thinkful but for business/management related people?

------
jason_tko
I'm the business co-founder of a startup in Japan called MakeLeaps. Co-
incidentally, I run the Hacker News Tokyo meet-ups with my co-founder Paul.

I'd be interested to learn some programming (enough to be dangerous) perhaps
by working on a small project with someone who is willing to help me out and
teach me.

In return, I'm happy to talk about anything/everything I know about
business/marketing/sales/product/validation.

Edit: motivated to learn Python/Django/webdev!

------
edolfo
Hi,

I can mentor someone. Background in maths/physics/CS. I've done
bioinformatics, machine learning, data mining, mathematical modeling,
SQL/NoSQL, computational physics, and front/back end web dev. I prefer python,
but I also know java and c well, and I kind of know perl/php/ruby/lisp. I've
used Flask, pylons, django, ruby on rails, node.js, and meteor.

You can contact me at: edolfo at hckrlabs.com

------
srphm
I am a web and graphic designer with an intimate knowledge of the web and
technology. I am looking to get beast as JS/software + web development in
general. I have programming experience, but missing pieces all over, need
someone to ask questions to piece it all together.. Can mentor/help with
design/usability/ux. joshua@pixelnautic.com - joshuarice.net

------
maldinii
I have good knowledge about small internet businesses, web-programming ,seo
and freelancer marketplaces and I can advise entrepreneurs that are really at
the beginning. I have create more than 100 websites, I run a web-agency (
codeinwp.com ) and I have worked 3 years on freelancer websites .Contact me at
: ionut.neagu@vertistudio.com

------
andremedeiros
Looking to mentor someone towards Ruby and Ruby on Rails development.

I've been doing Rails since before the first release came out, and web way
longer before that. Also, I taught for a year, so I'd love to get those skills
up to scratch again!

Email me at "me (at) andremedeiros (dot) info" if you're interested!

------
jerryasmith
I am working on a new product and have been teaching myself to program while
building the site. I'm dying to learn more but am having trouble doing it on
my own.

I would love to have someone act as a mentor and help me learn Web basics. I'm
super motivated. Thank you for posting this thread!

------
panbhatt
I am working in Java/JEE Enterprise domain and will be glad to help someone to
spread what I have learned in Java domain. No background required, just a
hunger to learn the things.. i can be reached at panbhattATgmail

------
_smaugh
Looking for a mentor to kick-start my career in Web development

Requirements:

\- Advise on how to give shape to my project (Jobs board for newly grads,
students and entry level position seekers)

\- 30 min to 1 hr/week Skype or Google hangout contact

\- Homework

\- patience

I offer:

\- 25 - 30 hours a week full commitment

\- Willingness to learn and succeed

~~~
joshcrowder
Hi,

An apprenticeship would be great for you. My company offers them we haven't
done remote before but I'm willing to give it a go. Drop me an email
josh@seriousfox.co.uk

------
Intimatik
Looking for a mentor in programming.

I work as a java developer, but i think i need a certain boost from someone
who's more proficient than my colleagues.

I can spend at least 20 hrs a week helping/learning on your project.

skype: misha_ring

------
cadalac
I've been learning python from Udacity and earlier from Think Python. I'm in
Ottawa, but I would like to learn/work remotely on a project if anyone's
interested.

------
choxi
One on one web development mentorship is the core advantage of Bloc:
<http://www.bloc.io>

------
hiteshtr
Looking for mentor to groom my Web Development Skills.

I will give my full commitment to learning.

Gmail: hiteshtr (at) gmail.com

------
toutouastro
I looking for a mentor to help with : design or online marketing or
sysadmin/devops

------
lifeisstillgood
Been mulling this one over myself - please do ping me details in profile

------
ninthfrank07
I'll mentor someone who wants to learn Ruby on Rails.

skype: frabrunelle

------
Randuin
let's do it

